# discussion - rehoming adult cats



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

discussion started due to the response from other forum members when I have advertised my stepsisters' 12 month old cat for adoption recently. i know there's a lot of negative feelings towards people putting their animals up for rehome and personally i think pet owners should research what they'll be letting themselves in for better a lot of the time. We rehomed our 2 cats and feel very lucky to have them both. my original message was meant to help see if i could assist in finding a new, loving home for a cat whose owner had decided she can't care for him or give him as much attention as he deserves. she is keeping him until she finds the right home. she loves him. how do other people feel about this please?


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

In my personal opinion, I think IN SOME CASES people decide to rehome as a first option because it is easier than trying to work around the cats needs. When you get a pet they should become part of your family, for life-you are taking on a responsibility not a disposable possession. Having said that, sometimes there are circumstances where a rehome has to happen. But I think a lot of rehomes are down to people not researching what caring for a pet entails or taking the easy way out when something else crops up. Sorry if that sounds harsh but thats how I feel. My fur babies are with me for life x


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

and mine. they are my children  they have their own bedroom.


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

kands1 said:


> and mine. they are my children  they have their own bedroom.


they have no fur though. feline babies!!


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> In my personal opinion, I think IN SOME CASES people decide to rehome as a first option because it is easier than trying to work around the cats needs. When you get a pet they should become part of your family, for life-you are taking on a responsibility not a disposable possession. Having said that, sometimes there are circumstances where a rehome has to happen. But I think a lot of rehomes are down to people not researching what caring for a pet entails or taking the easy way out when something else crops up. Sorry if that sounds harsh but thats how I feel. My fur babies are with me for life x


it's not harsh. you're right - we did a LOT of research before getting our first because we couldn't (and wouldn't) add to the statistics of animals in shelters. all too often people realise too late that they aren't right for the pet or the pet's not right for them. but it can go the other way as well. someone with too many pets because they're trying to care for the animals themselves and taking on any that might cross their paths despite not having the room / funds / energy to care for them properly. i think my ss is going about things the right way now she's made her decision but can see why people don't like the situation


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Some people don't research, some circumstances change, some priorities change, people change, aslong as the pets interest is the number one priority I don't think people have the right to judge, we live our own lives & have no idea how others feel & live so I wouldn't comment on someone's personal decisions


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think there are several issues - yes, certainly people often don't research enough and don't think (adopting a kitten when you are in rented accommodation that you might well be out of within a year, means you will then be likely to be rehoming an adult cat). Time of the year - trying to rehome non-urgent cases in the kitten season is unrealistic - rescues will be overflowing. "Child has allergies" may mean "child is allergic to something, rather than investigate properly we have decided to get rid of the cat". "Needs more attention" always sounds to me like "I am too busy to be bothered with this cat any more", and then there are the cats who are rehomed because the owner now has a baby and cannot or will not work out how to keep the cat out of the baby's room.

Liz


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lizward said:


> I think there are several issues - yes, certainly people often don't research enough and don't think (adopting a kitten when you are in rented accommodation that you might well be out of within a year, means you will then be likely to be rehoming an adult cat). Time of the year - trying to rehome non-urgent cases in the kitten season is unrealistic - rescues will be overflowing. "Child has allergies" may mean "child is allergic to something, rather than investigate properly we have decided to get rid of the cat". "Needs more attention" always sounds to me like "I am too busy to be bothered with this cat any more", and then there are the cats who are rehomed because the owner now has a baby and cannot or will not work out how to keep the cat out of the baby's room.
> 
> Liz


Completely agree. I also think alot of people use the 'child with allergies' excuse to justufy their actions. When I used to look at ads on Preloved (no idea why!) there was always quite a few that would be amended to use this as a reason for rehoming.

It always angers me when I read 'dont' have time for'  when really it should read 'don't want to make time for'

Personally I think in alot of cases the animal would still be better off in the original home with an onwer trying a bit harder but I realise it doesn't work like that. I also think that for some animals they would still be better off in a home where circumstances aren't perfect than have to go through the ordeal of being in a rescuce centre.

I don't think alot of people are putting their pets needs first & yes I am judgemental about that but don't really care what people think. To constantly tell people they are 'doing the right thing' is wrong & seems to make getting rid of a pet because you can't be bothered any more an acceptable option - it isn't & should be a last resort when all other avenues have been tried


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

When you take on the care of a pet,IMO that care is taken on in the full understanding that it is not "optional".Sadly pets seem to be a very "disposable " item.How many of these "rehomed" pets go through their lives being "rehomed" over and over again.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am possibly looking at rehoming an older ragdoll, who is being rehomed due to a new baby.

He is 3, theyve had him since a kitten, and they also had an 8 yr old daughter who 'carried him around like a baby' so is hardly going to be a menace to a new baby.

I understand the risks of cats and babies (heck mush nearly suffocates me most nights) but, surely you can shut doors??

I feel they are very few situations where rehoming is appropriate. If your new place doesnt take pets, don't move in. If you have to move in, hide the pets. its really not hard, believe me, been there done that. Cats are WAY easier to hide than rabbits...

If me and my partner lost our jobs tomorrow, I have looked at the benefits that would be afforded to us, and we could still keep our cats. Everything would go, furniture, electricals, everything, before my cats go. Everything can be replaced but them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not sure when having a cat & newborn it would be as simple as shutting doors! 
I know in our house it would be impossible. If I get up in the night to go to the kitchen downstairs... the moment I open the kitchen door Maisie shoots past me & upto our bedroom, even if i jam it with my foot...if I forgot, was tired, sleep deprived and hadn't shut my bedroom door, plus having an 8 year old around, I don't think I could personally take the risk f a cat jumping on a newborn / baby.
Even popping to the toilet you'd have to make sure the cat was secure away from the family it has been 'I imagine' very close to for three years!
We all know how they cry when wanting in a closed door/ room...I don't think it would be fair on the cat to be shut away for months on end!

But, each to their own!

I just can't bring myself to comment on people's personal circumstances when rehoming pets, it's all very personal.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

^^That is just how I feel gloworm^^ I wouldnt rehome my children if circumstances changed, so why would I automatically rehome my cats? They are just as much part of our family. I can just imagine us all if the worst came to the worst, all of us sat in a cardboard box and sending the cats off to catch dinner :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Then honestly, don't have a cat if you are planning on having a new baby in the next 15-20 years...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

But why do so many people seem feel they have to get rid of a pet just because they've had a baby :huh: 

I know loads of people who have managed to have several children & never think of getting rid of their pets


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> But why do so many people seem feel they have to get rid of a pet just because they've had a baby :huh:
> 
> I know loads of people who have managed to have several children & never think of getting rid of their pets


Because everyone's different.

Was thinking about the baby thing & I wouldn't take the risk of my child getting suffocated.
I've shut Maisie in the boys room when I've put them to bed, woke up to the littlest one screaming as she jumped up on his bed & he got the shock of his life :lol:

Wouldn't be funny if it was a baby in a cot.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm surprised that folks ever survived years ago.There are,if we believe what we are told,so many "threats to family life,cats and babies being just one of them.It never appeared to cause a problem then,or were babies being suffocated by cats ,only it was never mentioned IMO it is just one of the many convenient excuses used by people trying to justify parting with a pet which has in many cases been part of the family for years.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a very emotive subject for me and I have recently rehomed a cat with a friend whose owner was getting rid due to a baby....poor cat was 10+ and literally out on her ear. She now has a good home and if I'd known Fat was going to pass on I'd have taken her myself.

I would never dream of getting rid of my animals due to children, it's their home and they adapt. My Springies love my Neice and nephew and my sil has 3 children, one cat.....no suffocated babies. 

The advert that annoyed me most recently was for a cat....tag line was, I have just had my third child and only want one cat now!

I have no doubt you can have both, it's hard work and my life would be easier if I didn't have Dh's dogs but I couldn't give them away. If I fell pregnant I would keep my cat and if I was skint I'd feed my animals before I fed myself.

I can't even begin to look at rescue centres etc...I literally cannot believe the sheer amount of animals for sale.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Sleeping cat suffocates baby - Telegraph
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...at-could-have-suffocated-baby-91466-28446643/

Not sure of statistics, bit off topic anyway, but personally I just couldn't risk it, never gunna happen to me anyway 2 kiddywinks is enough for me

***

Maybe it's today's throw away, fearful society, I dunno, have no experience of rehoming my pets, never been in someone else's shoes either!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes but from google it appears to be very limited and that particular article is from 2001 and it is not definitive that the two are linked.

At best the most recent link to this is 2001, some 10 years ago.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i would say to get the help of your local rescue centre


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to believe that once I owned a cat I was responsible for life for that cat. I still do to a greater degree. But I have rehomed one of my cats. My beloved raggie Beau was rehomed last year. I put up with his viciousness towards myself and our other cats, his spraying, his peeing on the bed [usually when I was in it :cursing:,] for 18 months or so. Tried various things to stop it but nothing did. He was 6 years old and I would of put up with that until the end of his days because I believed no one would want him. He would also get very bad conjuctivitis as he was a herpes carrier, the medication for which was very expensive. I then realised that the poor lad was suffering from stress in a multi cat home and he wasn't really vicious he was just unhappy. Within a couple of days of deciding to rehome him Barney as he is now known was adopted by a disabled lady living on her own. He is now a very different happy cat. It broke my heart at the time as he was probably despite it all my favourite cat as he was a real mummys boy

I guess what I'm saying is I would put the needs of the cat first, and it isn't always best to keep it. Many people say they are thinking of the cat though [ie don't have the time for it] but really the cat is not being thought about at all


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

The decision to home any animal is taken far too lightly by some people. The animal seems surplus and dispensable when they are no longer considered cute or do not 'fit in' to a required lifestyle. It doesn't surprise me really as so many things in our society have become throw away so why should an animal be any different? Why make the effort to adapt when you can dump the animal off instead. 

This does not apply to all cases of re homing obviously, but the vast majority currently in my local CP are there because their previous owners did not consider the responsibility of owning a cat for 15 years+ or didn't want to waste time to try and make changes in order to keep their pet. Babies, self diagnosed allergies, moving home where cat doesn't fit in, financial strain, cat having medical/behavioural problems that owner doesn't want to deal with all seem to be common themes.

Having babies is no reason to get rid of a cat, but as with so many things, myths overrun logic. Litter trays can still be cleaned as long as you wear gloves or you can get your partner to do it. There is more risk of getting toxoplasmosis through meat than through cat litter.

Cats can be/should be kept out of baby rooms when not supervised. Cats do not cause cot death, but cats have been known to go and sit by babies after death and this created the myth that they caused the death.

Most cats established in a household will tolerate small children even pulling their tails as they understand it is a little human not to be swiped at - not that they like it obviously, and a responsible owner would teach their child from a young age how to treat animals.

My Aunt (who lived with us) had allergies from my childhood cat and never once was it even considered that we got rid of our cat. It was a case of 'Sorry, put up with it and continue with your steroids/inhaler'

If a new Landlord didn't like your child, would you get rid of your child or simply find another place? Why should it be any different when you move with a pet?

The more closely I am getting involved with the CP the angrier it makes me when I hear people using feeble excuses. That is why I love this forum - at least we are all here to learn more things to better the lives of our beloved cats.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

holly2009 said:


> *Because everyone's different*.
> 
> Was thinking about the baby thing & I wouldn't take the risk of my child getting suffocated.
> I've shut Maisie in the boys room when I've put them to bed, woke up to the littlest one screaming as she jumped up on his bed & he got the shock of his life :lol:
> ...


Because some people don't give a stuff about their animals!

I have never, ever heard of a cat hurting a baby. If people really are that worried that their future children may be hurt then they shouldn't get animals in the first place.

Cats & dogs are not disposable items that can merely be discarded when a baby comes along.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Because some people don't give a stuff about their animals!
> 
> I have never, ever heard of a cat hurting a baby. If people really are that worried that their future children may be hurt then they shouldn't get animals in the first place.
> 
> Cats & dogs are not disposable items that can merely be discarded when a baby comes along.


I think a lot of people see animals as 'trials runs' for kids.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I think a lot of people see animals as 'trials runs' for kids.


Definitely - I'll bet they make such 'great' parents


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> I used to believe that once I owned a cat I was responsible for life for that cat. I still do to a greater degree. But I have rehomed one of my cats. My beloved raggie Beau was rehomed last year. I put up with his viciousness towards myself and our other cats, his spraying, his peeing on the bed [usually when I was in it :cursing:,] for 18 months or so. Tried various things to stop it but nothing did. He was 6 years old and I would of put up with that until the end of his days because I believed no one would want him. He would also get very bad conjuctivitis as he was a herpes carrier, the medication for which was very expensive. I then realised that the poor lad was suffering from stress in a multi cat home and he wasn't really vicious he was just unhappy. Within a couple of days of deciding to rehome him Barney as he is now known was adopted by a disabled lady living on her own. He is now a very different happy cat. It broke my heart at the time as he was probably despite it all my favourite cat as he was a real mummys boy
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is I would put the needs of the cat first, and it isn't always best to keep it. Many people say they are thinking of the cat though [ie don't have the time for it] but really the cat is not being thought about at all


I agree with you here, although the majority of animals being rehomed are due to the fact (in whatever situation) the owner can't keep them anymore, but sometimes it's because it is in the animals best interest to go to a different home for various reasons (not getting on with other animals in the home, not liking children, needing more space, needing a quieter home etc). In these cases the owner is putting the needs of the animal first eventhough it would be a heartbreaking decision for them.

I also agree with the comment about the children allergies as a reason for rehoming, I do know of a lady that had to rehome her cat for this very reason as her daughter has severe allergies and although they all loved the cat to bits it was making the daughter very poorly  But it is an over used excuse!! I rehomed my old cat from rescue mearly 10 years ago, his reason for coming into rescue was that the child had developed an allergy. I realised quite quickly when I got him home the real reason for his rehoming, he was evil lol! He would go from being the sweetest cat, to literally jumping at your face claws and teeth barred for no reason what so ever!! Well I still have him  He is 17 now and has calmed down, he's not evil anymore (unless you have a brush, worming tablet or flea drops!!). I've had 3 children since getting Jack and I never thought about rehoming him because of it!! Although I was never worried about him getting in the cot as he's never been the type of cat that jumps on everything. He used to sleep under the cot when they were babies. He loves the kids although they know how to treat him properly, he's never been an over affectionate cat but enjoys a little fuss. He is a character and we know his ways, he is definitely part of the family


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

If you are a GOOD pet owner or life partner !, then you should be a GOOD parent.
A GOOD parent will keep an eye on their children at all times even if they have no pets.
The fox-hurting a baby case last year was a perfect example.
She left a window open in the baby room with the baby alone.
What if an intruder had come in & took the baby or worse?.
Animals ALWAYS get the blame & the poor reasons people give for getting rid of their pet's that have showed them nothing but love & loyalty (more than some should get!) is unbelievable.
Shutting a door & keeping watch is all that's needed.
In my experiance a cat will try & have a close up look at the new baby, then run away.
Pet's should not be punished for people being lazy or careless.


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

On the allergy front, my husband had an allergic reaction when we got our cats. I told him to get out the piriton and suck it up. I saw an advert for one rehome recently that just broke my heart, it said she had got the kitten(just 7 weeks old and being RE-homed) but her 3 year old was scared of it :cursing: I mean, why get the cat without checking if your child is actually receptive to the cat?? I have a 5 year old, 3 year old and an 18 month old-all of whom are taught boundaries with the cats and are not in the slightest bit scared of them-and I manage to keep the cats out of the bedrooms just fine-I mean, its not rocket science to close a door is it?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I think Im allergic to my kids can I rehome them please? 

Seriously Goose was so protective over my youngest when she was born, he would sleep outside her bedroom door everynight (and still does some nights - think he knows when she's poorly!) and if she made the slightest cry he would start yowling to get my attention!

Now did anyone else notice in my little story that he slept OUTSIDE her bedroom door? Yes folks its the ingenious invention of the "door" it opens and funnily enough it also closes :lol:

Yep the cats quite often snuggle up with whoever is on the sofa, they aint picky but if you as a parent cant shut a door then its not just the cat that needs rehoming, the baby needs rehoming too!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I also help rehome cats. The most common "reasons" (read: excuses) are:

1. "allergies" (read: "the novelty has worn off")
2. I've moved in with my boyfriend and he can't take my cat in (read:" "he doesn't like cats and I am such a pathetic love slave I will do whatever he wants)
3. New baby (read "the novelty has worn off and I couldn't be bothered")
4. Got a puppy and the cat isn't happy (read: the puppy is cuter and more fun than my adult cat)

Actually, I think in some instances the cat is better off being rehomed. If the cat is basically unwanted, then the people may find other reasons and ways to get rid of it. I have just finished with another sad case: rehomed a lovely girl to what I thought was a perfect home. Two months down the line, I was asked to rehome her again because her husband had "allergies". Later turned out that they were in the process of getting a divorce and the cat was the first victim. People do lie or at least stretch the truth. Sad part of it is, to rehome a rehomed cat gets more and more difficult as the cat is passed from pillar to post, it becomes more and more traumatised and unsettled. She is now a farm cat, not the most ideal home in the world (she prefers being indoors), but I am pretty sure she is loved and appreciated in any case. Broke my heart. Here she is:crying::

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=72207&stc=1&d=1314098625


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I also help rehome cats. The most common "reasons" (read: excuses) are:
> 
> 1. "allergies" (read: "the novelty has worn off")
> 2. I've moved in with my boyfriend and he can't take my cat in (read:" "he doesn't like cats and I am such a pathetic love slave I will do whatever he wants)
> ...


Or moving house ..... :huh: I don't know why that seems to mean that the animal has to go. I know plenty of people who have managed to keep pets in rented accommodation.

I agree that if a cat (or any animal) is unwanted then a new home is probably a better option but what really p*sses me off is that rehoming is seen as such an acceptable option now, it should be a last resort but (imo) it isn't in alot of cases.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I think Im allergic to my kids can I rehome them please?
> 
> Seriously Goose was so protective over my youngest when she was born, he would sleep outside her bedroom door everynight (and still does some nights - think he knows when she's poorly!) and if she made the slightest cry he would start yowling to get my attention!
> 
> ...


I think that's a great story which shows the obvious bond animals and babies can have. Sure, there MAY be a minor risk, but then thats what doors etc are for. I'm saying - why shut the cat away in a room? If the baby is asleep and needs peace and quiet, surely you would shut the door to the room that the baby is in? Or am I wrong?

I grew up with animals, my mum had a little black and white girl when I was born and I'm still here right?! Children learn so much from animals and it's fantastic for their development and understanding of feelings and responsibility. Animals are special creatures, there is a reason why severely autistic children flourish with animals. I want Benji and Storm to be there when our non-furry children start to come so the non-furries can enjoy and love the furries as much as we do 

My boys would stay with me no matter what. If I had to move I'd look for a new rented flat which allows animals, as our current one does. Our landlord was worried about smells, but as long as we chuck out the dogpoo bags of litter and the empty cans twice a day our flat doesn't smell. My boys are special to me and I don't think I could ever part with them!

I think the difference lies in the attitude. Some people consider animals as pets, and some take to animals in a completely different way. People, like us, who consider them to be our family members and love them just as dearly as we would any other family member.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Cats and dogs are regularly dumped here because people go to their holiday home for the summer, get a new puppy or kitten, and leave it behind when they go home. I think this may be what happened to Eva (who we recently adopted) and her sister, who we are trying to build trust with so we can take her in. The number of abandoned animals has also increased in recent years because of all the British ex-pats who have got new pets out here, not bothered to get them passports and rabies vaccination, and aren't willing to wait the 6+ months it will take to be able to take them back to the UK when they move back. The pets just get left behind. The small minority that are actually taken to rescue centres are the lucky ones.

I lived in a shared house when I found Sam, and there was no way I could have taken him back there, but I found somewhere to stay with him for a few weeks. A friend and I were supposed to be renting somewhere together, but the friend changed her mind, which left me not able to afford anywhere on my own. I had to move from London back to Devon (where my family were), so I could find somewhere I could afford to rent. Until we came to Spain, we were always very limited on where we could live because so many landlords won't accept pets, and we generally ended up paying more rent than we would have done if we hadn't had the cats.

There are things we would have liked to do with our lives. Our work would have allowed us to travel the world, motorhome around America, long distance cycle tours, volunteering for animal charities in amazing places .... The reality is, we don't go anywhere unless the cats can come too. I made the decision not to have children because Sam is insanely jealous, and I know he wouldn't have coped with me having a baby attached to me most of the time, even if that stage only lasted a few months.

That said, we've just adopted Eva, and we weren't certain how that would work out. Sam is jealous, but I'm giving him loads of extra attention, and my OH is mostly the one who fusses and plays with Eva. If it didn't work out, we were prepared to look for another home for Eva, hopefully before she got too attached to us. But we felt what we did - even if it didn't work out for her with us - was a better option for her than ending up at a resuce centre where the chances of being rehomed were very slim.

I remember watching a program that followed a cat rescue in London. A woman brought in 2 cats because she'd redecorated and they didn't match the new decor, then asked if she could have 2 in a different colour that would match. When I hear things like that, I really wonder what kind of world we live in.

If you love your pets, you'll do whatever it takes to give them the best, happiest lives you possibly can. Anyone who gets rid of a pet because (for whatever reason) it's just not convenient any more, could never have loved the pet in the first place.


----------

